# Has Anyone Seen this Washburn X-series before ?



## bloodbarn (Jul 18, 2008)

It looks almost exactly like a X-50 pro but the truss rod adjustement is not in the headstock and the fretboard does have inlays. Does anyone know the exact name of this model ? thanks for any info.


----------



## bloodbarn (Jul 18, 2008)

*?*

So no one familliar with Washburn ? I'm really wondering how much it's really worth 'cause the MSRP for some X-50 is like 1100 bucks and the cheaper X-series are about 300 $.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i remember these coming out, i believe they're from 2003 or so, i don't recall them being an expensive model, i'm pretty sure they're korean made... sorry i can't be more precise, though...


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If that's the one you're eyeing down, be sure to haggle them down from whatever the price is because of the missing fret marker at the 21st fret...

Sure looks like it's missing to me from the photos.


----------



## bloodbarn (Jul 18, 2008)

*yeah right*

it is missing the 21st fret inlay. I think now it's a X-12 model but with a custom finish. It's not worth that much. Thanks for your responses


----------



## bloodbarn (Jul 18, 2008)

*Finally got it*

Damn there's so many models in that X-series, its a X16, now i'm sure.


----------



## GTFPDQ (Oct 31, 2007)

Its an X12. Layout and lack of truss rod cover points at that. The loss of a fret marker shoudnt be a problem.


----------

